# Orange Outdoor Light Cover??



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

the orange outdoor (porch light) cover cracked and i need to know where to get a new one.







thanks.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your local dealer or camping world should have them in stock.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I had to replace mine. Got it here:

Bargman Amber Lens

Scroll down a bit to find the item.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I replaced mine with a clear one. Never really saw the point of the amber/orange lens.

Walter


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

I went to the link provided and it shows pics of square porch lights, mine however is oval.

Where did you find the clear one?

http://www.optronicsinc.com/oempages/rv5-7.htm

This is what is on my trailer, however I don't need 50 of them, haven't found them elsewhere


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> I replaced mine with a clear one. Never really saw the point of the amber/orange lens.
> 
> Walter


The colored lens next to the door wont attract as many bugs. I think it works. When we were in Florida (bug capitol of the world) we had both the light at the door and the clear security light on and it was real obvious which one attracted the most bugs.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> I replaced mine with a clear one. Never really saw the point of the amber/orange lens.
> 
> Walter


I don't know about California, but here in Illinois, the insects flock around a white light something fierce! And with that light being right next to the door, a white porch light would serve the same purpose for insects as landing lights for airplanes. The amber color attracts fewer insects, which cuts down on the number that fly in the trailer through the door.

If you ever camp here in the midwest on a warm, muggy summer night, you'll understand the need for the amber cover!

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> I replaced mine with a clear one. Never really saw the point of the amber/orange lens.
> 
> Walter


I don't know about California, but here in Illinois, the insects flock around a white light something fierce! [/quote]

Same thing in California...the amber cover keeps bugs to a nil


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been told i can be a pest (a member of the bug family, or something) Ill attest that i dont like the amber light. 
So therefore, it must work....


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I still don't have a cover............... does anyone know where to get this??

PS. If I used a clear cover I'd put in an amber bulb....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I've tried surfing the internet for you and cannot find that specific lens.

You might want to consider replacing the entire fixture. The link I provided has Bargman fixtures for sale that will do the job. They are very easy to install.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Found some oval lenses on Ebay......

Ebay link clicky









Steve


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Is this it? Comes in amber and clear. http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=34505:src=CROS
http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...?productid=1050


----------

